# Support the PuritanBoard



## Semper Fidelis

I've set up a new site to securely allow people who are inclined to either support the Puritan Board through monthly support or a one-time gift.









Support the Puritan Board | WebsiteMaven (Powered by Donorbox)


The Puritan Board has been a great resource for Reformed discussion and scholarship since 2003. We do not advertise on the board but rely upon the generosity of our users to help us offset the hosting and technology costs associate with running t...



donorbox.org





The site is secured by SSL and allows payment processing from the site. No card information is stored on the site.

I decided, for reasons of conscience, to move away from Paypal and my new processing platform, Stripe, is fully PCI compliant.

I'm not posting this to plead for support. I'm merely making you aware of this option.

I love hosting and administering the Puritan Board and consider it my privilege to do so. Any support you offer is appreciated but this site, Lord willing, will always be offered for free with no ads to clutter the great theological content from our contributors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

